# Форум на русском языке  > Новости  > Уязвимости  >  Mozilla Firefox Multiple Vulnerabilities

## Shu_b

Mozilla Firefox Multiple Vulnerabilities
Mozilla SeaMonkey Multiple Vulnerabilities

*Critical:   	Highly critical
Impact:* 
Security Bypass
Spoofing
Manipulation of data
Exposure of sensitive information
System access
*Where:* 	From remote

*Solution Status: 	Vendor Patch*
*
Software:* 
Mozilla Firefox 3.0.x
Mozilla Firefox 3.5.x
Mozilla SeaMonkey 2.x

*Solution:*
Update to version 3.0.16 or 3.5.6
Update to version 2.0.1




> *Description:*
> Some vulnerabilities have been reported in Mozilla Firefox, which can be exploited by malicious people to conduct spoofing attacks, bypass certain security restrictions, manipulate certain data, disclose sensitive information, or compromise a user's system.
> 
> 1) Multiple errors in the browser engine can be exploited to corrupt memory.
> 
> 2) Multiple errors in the JavaScript engine can be exploited to corrupt memory.
> 
> 3) Multiple errors in the included liboggplay library can be exploited to corrupt memory.
> 
> ...



http://secunia.com/advisories/37699/
http://secunia.com/advisories/37785/

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Shu_b

*Множественные уязвимости в Mozilla Firefox 3.0.x*

*Программа:* Mozilla Firefox версии до 3.0.16

*Опасность: Высокая*

*Описание:*
Обнаруженные уязвимости позволяют удаленному пользователю обойти некоторые ограничения безопасности, произвести спуфинг атаку, получить доступ к важным данным и скомпрометировать целевую систему.

1. Уязвимость существует из-за ошибки в механизме browser. Удаленный пользователь может вызвать повреждение памяти и потенциально скомпрометировать целевую систему.

2. Уязвимость существует из-за ошибки в реализации NTLM протокола, которая позволяет передать NTLM данные произвольному приложению.

3. Уязвимость существует из-за ошибки при обработке HTTP перенаправлений (document.location) на https:// ссылки, которая может привести к некорректному отображению индикатора SSL подключения.

4. Уязвимость существует из-за ошибки при обработке document.location для ссылок, которые не могут быть корректно отображены. Удаленный пользователь может с помощью подмененного URL внедрить произвольные данные в пустую страницу и произвести спуфинг атаку.

5. Уязвимость существует из-за ошибки при открытии окна с данными из окна chrome. Удаленный пользователь может посредством свойства window.opener выполнить произвольный JavaScript код с привилегиями chrome. Эта уязвимость может эксплуатироваться посредством некоторых дополнений, открывающих недоверенные страницы.

6. Уязвимость существует из-за ошибки при генерации сообщений об исключениях в GeckoActiveXObject(). Удаленный пользователь может определить наличие COM объектов и потенциально проследить за сессиями браузера пользователя.

*Решение:* Установите последнюю версию 3.0.16 с сайта производителя. 



*Множественные уязвимости в Mozilla Firefox 3.5*

*Программа:* Mozilla Firefox версии до 3.5.6

*Опасность: Высокая*

*Описание:*
Обнаруженные уязвимости позволяют удаленному пользователю обойти некоторые ограничения безопасности, произвести спуфинг атаку, получить доступ к важным данным и скомпрометировать целевую систему.

1. Уязвимость существует из-за двух ошибок в механизме browser. Удаленный пользователь может вызвать повреждение памяти и потенциально скомпрометировать целевую систему.

2. Уязвимость существует из-за ошибки в механизме JavaScript. Удаленный пользователь может вызвать повреждение памяти и потенциально скомпрометировать целевую систему.

3. Уязвимость существует из-за множественных ошибок в библиотеке liboggplay. Удаленный пользователь может выполнить произвольный код на целевой системе.

4. Целочисленное переполнение обнаружено в видео библиотеке libtheora. Удаленный пользователь может с помощью специально сформированного видео файла вызвать переполнение буфера и выполнить произвольный код на целевой системе.

5. Уязвимость существует из-за ошибки в реализации NTLM протокола, которая позволяет передать NTLM данные произвольному приложению.

6. Уязвимость существует из-за ошибки при обработке HTTP перенаправлений (document.location) на https:// ссылки, которая может привести к некорректному отображению индикатора SSL подключения.

7. Уязвимость существует из-за ошибки при обработке document.location для ссылок, которые не могут быть корректно отображены. Удаленный пользователь может с помощью подмененного URL внедрить произвольные данные в пустую страницу и произвести спуфинг атаку.

8. Уязвимость существует из-за ошибки при открытии окна с данными из окна chrome. Удаленный пользователь может посредством свойства window.opener выполнить произвольный JavaScript код с привилегиями chrome. Эта уязвимость может эксплуатироваться посредством некоторых дополнений, открывающих недоверенные страницы.

9. Уязвимость существует из-за ошибки при генерации сообщений об исключениях в GeckoActiveXObject(). Удаленный пользователь может определить наличие COM объектов и потенциально проследить за сессиями браузера пользователя.
*
Решение:* Установите последнюю версию 3.5.6 с сайта производителя.

URL производителя: www.mozilla.org
Источники:  
http://www.securitylab.ru/vulnerability/388860.php 
http://www.securitylab.ru/vulnerability/388861.php

----------

